# Norwalk Virus



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey y'all, Has anyone heard of the Norwalk Virus? (besides us Atlantic Canucks warnerve) If you haen't, BEWARE! It's sweeping across the continent. It takes two days to run it's course, and you never leave the bathroom. It's all there, the puking, the diarhea (sp)... for 2 days straight. Not good for us IBSers. The other bad thing is that it's highly contagious! You can get it from sittin on a toilet seat. Again, 2 strikes for us! So I thought I'd post this so y'all are aware of itk cuz it'll make your life hell if you catch it. They say it makes you feel like you're dying. Since IBS already makes m feel like i'm dying, I am taking all precautions, right down to those stupid paper thingies they make for toilet seats


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Not shure if this is the same thing, but I have been to the Domminican Republic three times now (I am down for a week at a time) for missionary work. The first time I did not get sick. The past two times, I wanted to die. I take all the safety steps, do not drink water etc..., very closely, because of my IBS. But allways on the last night (in the capital at a nice hotel, nothing compared to the barrio I live in) I get sick. The first sick time was bad. I have never vomited that bad in my life. I did nto eat for 2 days and tried to drink all the time. The second time I had to stop the car on the way to the airport and I ran to the beach (100 feet away) and was soooo sick. I am not shure if this is what you were talking about, because I had it for about 2 weeks after comming home, but it is bad. IBS makes it all worse, and I hope no one else has to deal with it!!!


----------

